# coffee table problems



## adienner (Jul 22, 2007)

I have a customer that wants a wagon wheel coffee table. For those of you who dont know what that is its a coffee table with an old wagon wheel for the top. I am looking for some design ideas. Maybe even some plans.
thanks in advance


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm just thinking out loud here but I think I would get an old wagon wheel and carefully cut the hub off flush with the side of the wheel. Have a piece of glass cut to a round shape with the edges sanded. I would then place the cut off peice of hub carefully back into place and stick it with some silicone. Not sure what to do about legs though. A shaft of some sort with a wide base would look nice. You could even make it so it turns in case something is on the other side you could just rotate the top and bring it closer.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Definately post pictures when your done.


----------



## adienner (Jul 22, 2007)

dave, i forgot to mention this but its supposed to have a square base with a drawer in it


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Your not making this very easy.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I just found this on the internet. Not real pretty but might give ya some ideas.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I dont know if this will help at all, but I've seen this wagon wheel in the Harbor Freight fliers. It seemed PDC (pretty darn cheap).


----------



## formula462 (Dec 9, 2006)

to get the design proportions right do you know the radius of the wheel,i have a couple of good ideas that would be one off,no other like it.and it would incorporate daves' idea of the top being able to rotate which i think would be a nice touch. and depending on your skill level some joinery types that will give it a real rustic look and it should be white oak as i'm sure the wheel is


----------

